# Tornado de Castelo Branco - 6 de Novembro 1954



## remy (26 Dez 2007 às 14:08)

*1954 Tornado em Castelo Branco (Portugal)
6 novembre 1954 12 h 50
F3*
tempo : trovoada à granizo 
paisagem : 
Visita pessoal sobre o sítio : Não
longeur trajectória : ?
amplitude trajectória (m) : ?
Lieu(x) : Castelo branco
Pessoa bléssés ou morta  : 5 mortos, 220 feridos, mais de 40 000 pessoas com prejuízos

Não existe, em Portugal, informação apurada sobre a frequência com que ocorrem, em território nacional, os tornados, ou trombas de água que, formadas no mar, evoluam para as regiões costeiras. Todavia, e de uma maneira geral, estima-se que existam em média, por ano, cerca de 2 ocorrências, valor pouco significativo quando comparado com outras regiões do globo. 

Do conhecimento histórico que se tem do fenómeno em Portugal continental, o tornado que maior impacte causou no decorrer do último século foi o registado em Castelo Branco, no ano de 1954.  

O relato que a seguir se apresenta é uma simples compilação do que alguma imprensa reportou em relação ao incidente de Castelo Branco e que, de algum modo, ilustra o poder de destruição que um fenómeno desta natureza pode exercer: 

- Castelo Branco, 6 de Novembro de 1954, 12h50, duração 30 segundos. Ruído estranho, longínquo. Escureceu. “Uma enorme nuvem negra tendo um feitio estranho aproximava-se a uma velocidade fantástica”. “Escuridão profunda e um ruído espantoso” como se “milhares de aviões passassem”. 5 mortos, 220 feridos, mais de 40 000 pessoas com prejuízos. “O vento entrou pelo poente”. Atinge metade da cidade, salva-se a zona do Castelo - a mais pobre. 

Automóveis e camiões voltados e arrastados, chaminés e tectos de casas abateram, placas desabaram. Cobertura metálica do mercado arremessada, a enorme cúpula de ferro (com 8 grossos suportes de ferro) do coreto colocada no solo ao seu lado, portões separados dos gonzos e arremessados, pedregulhos, vidros, telhados, chaminés, fios eléctricos pelo chão. 

Varandas retorcidas, persianas e montras partidas, uma trave vinda não se sabe de onde aparece numa varanda, automóveis de rodas para o ar ou encostadas à parede, “ideia de um bombardeamento”, reclames luminosos destruídos, postes de iluminação e fios no chão, os carros que circulavam tinham estragos (vidros e faróis partidos, chapas amolgadas), enormes árvores caídas. “Uma delas que dois homens não abraçariam”. “Campo de milho que dava a impressão de por cima ter passado um enorme cilindro”. Ala esquerda do quartel de Cavalaria destruída, dois cavalos mortos. 

Muros caídos, pessoas levadas, postes de ferro dobrados, camioneta carregada projectada a 20 m de distância e voltada, árvores dos arredores aparecem no centro da cidade, objecto identificado pertencente ao cemitério de Benquerenças (a 9 km) aparece junto ao Hotel de Turismo. Fardos de 120 kg de cortiça foram arremessados a 500 m.


----------



## remy (26 Dez 2007 às 14:08)

Tenho o prazer de ver que algumas das fotos de danos em Castelo Branco os 6 Novembro 1954. Esta fotos são do meu arquivo pessoal. É apenas para o prazer dos nossos olhos e na memória f aqueles que perderam vidas naquele dia


----------



## Vince (26 Dez 2007 às 16:39)

*Re: Tornados em Portugal*



remy disse:


> Obrigado à foto. Ela é muito bonita. Mas eu tenho uma outra novidade para você. Tenho o prazer de ver que algumas das fotos de danos em Castelo Branco os 6 Novembro 1954. Esta fotos são do meu arquivo pessoal. É apenas para o prazer dos nossos olhos e na memória f aqueles que perderam vidas naquele dia



Interessante Remy, obrigado por partilhares estas imagens com 53 anos, nunca as tinha visto.
É curioso que nenhuma destas fotografias suporte a classificação de Fujita 3 atribuída a este Tornado, talvez um F1, ou no máximo um F2. No entanto são apenas fotografias de alguns danos, provavelmente não são dos piores, pois o texto que já tinhas colocado aqui sobre este Tornado parece bastante mais destruidor do que estas fotografias em particular documentam. Presumo que o F3 terá sido atribuído pela descrição e relatos da época.



> - Castelo Branco, 6 de Novembro de 1954, 12h50, duração 30 segundos. Ruído estranho, longínquo. Escureceu. “Uma enorme nuvem negra tendo um feitio estranho aproximava-se a uma velocidade fantástica”. “Escuridão profunda e um ruído espantoso” como se “milhares de aviões passassem”. 5 mortos, 220 feridos, mais de 40 000 pessoas com prejuízos. “O vento entrou pelo poente”. Atinge metade da cidade, salva-se a zona do Castelo - a mais pobre.
> 
> Automóveis e camiões voltados e arrastados, chaminés e tectos de casas abateram, placas desabaram. Cobertura metálica do mercado arremessada, a enorme cúpula de ferro (com 8 grossos suportes de ferro) do coreto colocada no solo ao seu lado, portões separados dos gonzos e arremessados, pedregulhos, vidros, telhados, chaminés, fios eléctricos pelo chão.
> 
> ...


----------



## ajrebelo (26 Dez 2007 às 16:47)

*Re: Tornados em Portugal*

boas 

obrigado pelas imagens remy, eu fui recolher mais alguma informação e tenho isto

O TUFÃO QUE CAIU SOBRE CASTELO BRANCO
 Castelo Branco, a nossa linda cidade acaba de sofrer o maior golpe da sua existência. Um violento tufão caiu sobre ela, no passado sábado, às 12.50.
Em pouco mais de 30 segundos as lindas avenidas transformaram-se, como num pesadelo. Juncam-nas agora montes de entulho, arrancados dos prédios modernos, e por terra jazem quase todos os vidros das montras feitas em estilhaços. Não foram só os estragos materiais que alguns calculam muito para cima dos 20 mil contos.
A cidade está de luto. Quatro vidas já se extinguiram, vinte ainda perigam e sobem a duas as centenas de feridos. Nos olhares dos seus habitantes nota-se ainda um misto de tristeza. Mas há também o orgulho dum civismo e abnegação incomparáveis. Como foi admirável o exemplo de todos os proprietários de automóveis e camionetas que acorreram a toda a velocidade ao local onde mais feridos havia – Avenida Nun’Alvares – e os transportavam ao Hospital e casa de saúde!
Que belo exemplo nos deram os clínicos da cidade que, como um só, se dirigiram ao Hospital e ali, bem poucos como são para tão grande número de feridos, a todos tratavam rapidamente.
Mas, o corpo de bombeiros, estes nossos admiráveis bombeiros, esqueceram-se de si próprios e todo o dia, sem qualquer alimento, fizeram prodígios. Numerosos populares se ofereciam e auxiliavam o transporte de feridos.
Digno de nota foi, sem dúvida a rapidez com que o Sr. Comandante da PSP tomou as providências que a catástrofe requeria. A esse serviço se deve o não ter havido talvez maior número de vítimas.
Brigadas de trabalhadores, de pessoal dos CTT e da Hidro-Eléctrica estão rapidamente restabelecendo as inumeráveis avarias em prédios, linhas telefónicas e de electricidade.
No próximo número daremos desenvolvida reportagem do que foi a tremenda catástrofe que desabou sobre Castelo Branco.
 Também na casa de Saúde de S. João de Deus e Casa de Saúde de Castelo Branco foram tratados muitos feridos, sendo na primeira destas sido feitas duas operações de urgência.

informação : http://www.jf-castelobranco.pt/noticias/default.asp?IDN=187&op=2

e podem também dar um salto a esta pagina :
http://www.rotarycb.org/rotary/rotalbiinforma/Rotalbinforma_5.pdf

e na 3 folha deste pdf têm lá mais algumas imagens

o tufão era o que esta gente naquela altura chamava a um tornado mas não podemos levar a mal pois ainda hoje em dia se chama tromba de agua a uma chuvada forte 

abraços


----------



## remy (26 Dez 2007 às 17:27)

*Re: Tornados em Portugal*

Caro Vince. Evidentemente algumas dessas imagens não são realmente um bom exemplo da indemnização máxima desta tornado. Mas na foto onde a cobertura é até o chão apenas atrás dele, nós podemos ver algumas buiding muito dano. Mas a classificação do tornado é justificada Porque algumas das descrições são muito violentas. Mas, a página que ajrebelo dar - nos que podemos ver mais grandes danos.


----------



## Vince (26 Dez 2007 às 17:30)

*Re: Tornados em Portugal*



ajrebelo disse:


> eu fui recolher mais alguma informação e tenho isto



Bom achado. Coloco aqui a página do PDF que indicaste para não se perder no futuro.






]
(c) Rotaract Clube de Castelo Branco
(c) Originais: Jornal Reconquista de 8 de Novembro de 1954 ; Fotos de José Pedro Barata


----------



## ajrebelo (26 Dez 2007 às 18:27)

*Re: Tornados em Portugal*

boas

qual o vento necessário para virar um carro de rodas para o  ar ?

acho que a escala de fujita tem algumas falhas, esta escala mede  pela destruição das infraestruturas. 

temos de ter em atenção varias situações, materiais de construção, métodos  de construção etc  

caso o tornado atinja o solo numa zona sem algo para destruir não o podemos classificar?

deixo aqui estas perguntas  

abraços


----------



## remy (26 Dez 2007 às 18:36)

*Re: Tornados em Portugal*

Claro que é um F3. Tive muitos falaram com paula leitao quem foi responsável do estudo de tornados em Portugal. E os clasifcation foi real e Checked.The Castelo Branco Tornado foi um F3/T7.

*T7* 84 - 95 m/s
300 - 342 km/h
187 - 212 mph 	Strongly-devastating 	

Wooden-frame houses wholly demolished; some walls of stone or brick houses beaten down or collapse; skyscrapers twisted; steel-framed warehouse-type constructions may buckle slightly. Locomotives thrown over. Noticeable de-barking of trees by flying debris.

Se esta tornado wasclassified um F3 T7 é becauses alguns dos danos são verificados. Árvores que transportados mais de 9 km são indiscutíveis provas. O saco de rolhas e carros também. Destes fotos não vemos qualquer dano cometido.


----------



## Vince (26 Dez 2007 às 18:53)

*Re: Tornados em Portugal*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> qual o vento necessário para virar um carro de rodas para o  ar ?
> acho que a escala de fujita tem algumas falhas, esta escala mede  pela destruição das infraestruturas.
> temos de ter em atenção varias situações, materiais de construção, métodos  de construção etc
> ...



Foi por algumas dessas questões que foi feito a Enhanced Fujita Scale:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enhanced_Fujita_Scale

Quanto aos materiais de construção, eles são explicitos em distinguir boa construção, etc. Mas quer uma  quer outra escala são baseadas nos estragos. Se um tornado não causar estragos não pode ser classificado, talvez apenas estimado se existirem registos de radar doppler. Mas também por isso a Enhanced Fujita Scale inclui mais detalhe a nivel de efeitos na vegetação e árvores, etc.
Quanto ao carro, um F1 vira facilmente um carro leve. Um F2 ou F3 levanta o carro no ar e e deixa-o noutro local. Um F3 vira comboios.


----------



## remy (26 Dez 2007 às 19:12)

*Re: Tornados em Portugal*

O que você precisa saber é que a classificação deste tornado em F3 isso não é feito parte do dano. Mas sobre o transporte de objetos. Na verdade árvores que foram transportados mais de 9 km e pólos plantadas no terreno ainda são sagrados argumentos. Devo lembrar que, para além das informações meteorológicas locais estação foi destruída e que tinha gravado uma pressão queda de mais de 24 hpa. Algumas das muralhas foram pulverizados ter. Portanto, tanto dano comprovado que a classificação na F3 T7 este evento.


----------



## remy (26 Dez 2007 às 19:42)

*Re: Tornados em Portugal*

Nesta imagem podemos ver o dano tipo F3 com um edifício (tijolo e sólidos) totalmente demolido "Tudo está destruído". Você também precisa saber que eu entender que realize a investigação com o Centro francês tornados e tempestades que podemos fazer comparações de estimação trabalhando com os cientistas. E eu já tinha investigado um caso como este foi para a F3 tornado de caridade sur Loire, em 17 de agosto de 1986. O dano é similar ou pior já Castelo Branco.


----------



## Vince (26 Dez 2007 às 23:47)

*Re: Tornados em Portugal*



remy disse:


> Nesta imagem podemos ver o dano tipo F3 com um edifício (tijolo e sólidos) totalmente demolido "Tudo está destruído". Você também precisa saber que eu entender que realize a investigação com o Centro francês tornados e tempestades que podemos fazer comparações de estimação trabalhando com os cientistas. E eu já tinha investigado um caso como este foi para a F3 tornado de caridade sur Loire, em 17 de agosto de 1986. O dano é similar ou pior já Castelo Branco.



Olá Remy, não sei se me percebeste mal, mas eu não estava a pôr em causa se era ou não um F3. Quem estudou esse evento e decidiu atribuir a categoria F3 certamente o fez de forma fundamentada com as informações que obteve. Tal como não estou a duvidar de ti,que sei que te dedicas especialmente a estes fenónomos e que ainda há poucos meses até passaste um mau bocado à caça de um, uma história que eu já ouvi falar lá fora mas que ainda não contaste aqui aos teus compatriotas  

A única coisa que eu estava a comentar era que por estas fotografias não se poderia considerar um F3, talvez só pelos relatos, pois as  fotos mostram apenas telhados arrancados, fachadas danificadas e um carro virado, e um F3 é um tornado muito mais devastador do que estas fotos documentavam.

Mas por exemplo esta foto que colocaste agora e que estou a ver pela primeira vez (ela estava no PDF que o Ajrebelo colocou mas em tamanho pequeno) nesta foto sim, já temos realmente danos típicos de um F3. Aliás, é a foto mais interessante de todas, não só corrobora um F3 como corrobora o próprio Tornado, pois as restantes fotos poderiam ser perfeitamente danos típicos de outros fenónomos provocados pelo vento. Esta em especial não, mostra uma destruição extremamente localizada em que um edifício totalmente destruído que coexiste com outros intactos lado a lado, uma característica práticamente exclusiva dos efeitos da passagem de um tornado.


----------



## remy (26 Dez 2007 às 23:53)

*Re: Tornados em Portugal*

Caro Vince, na verdade eu sou um pode emmêlé desculpa e eu não compreendo muito bem lol. É verdade que, em algumas fotos pode ter visto alguns danos tipos F1 ou F2. Paciência eles n'existes nem…. O que é interessante, em todo o caso, neste caso, é para ver o comportamento do fenômeno em uma cidade. Chegando directamente da cidade teria muito pequeno diâmetro. Mas uma não exclui a outra. Em França o menor F3 tornado foi 30 metros de largura.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mai 2011 às 14:14)

*Tornado de 6 de Novembro 1954*


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mai 2011 às 14:17)

*Re: Tufão de 6 de Novembro 1954*


----------



## vitamos (30 Mai 2011 às 14:23)

*Re: Tornado de 6 de Novembro 1954*



Mário Barros disse:


>






Excelente documento 


Pena apenas que o texto em si seja "um tesourinho deprimente" no que toca a termos meteorológicos. De qualquer forma na descrição e imagens é sem dúvida um artigo bastante elucidativo.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mai 2011 às 14:27)

*Re: Tornado de 6 de Novembro 1954*


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mai 2011 às 14:33)

*Re: Tornado de 6 de Novembro 1954*


----------



## Vince (30 Mai 2011 às 19:15)

Bom achado, muitas dessas fotos  não conhecia.


----------



## Geiras (30 Mai 2011 às 20:20)

Um muito obrigado pela partilha, andei à procura há uns tempos atrás mas nunca tinha encontrado informações, fotos etc sobre esse tornado na "terra" dos meus avós


----------



## vitamos (31 Mai 2011 às 10:20)

Geiras disse:


> Um muito obrigado pela partilha, andei à procura há uns tempos atrás mas nunca tinha encontrado informações, fotos etc sobre esse *tufão* na "terra" dos meus avós



Uma coisa são os jornalistas, agora não vamos cair no mesmo erro 

TORNADO!


----------



## Geiras (31 Mai 2011 às 14:36)

vitamos disse:


> Uma coisa são os jornalistas, agora não vamos cair no mesmo erro
> 
> TORNADO!



Minha nossa Senhora, como é que eu me fui enganar desta maneira e dizer uma barbaridade destas 

Como tinha lido lá para trás "tufão" o nome ficou-me na cabeça e nem reparei 

Obrigado eheh


----------



## zejorge (31 Mai 2011 às 19:18)

Olá boa tarde

Pois é, eu sou uma das testemunhas deste "tufão" em Castelo Branco. Estava a estudar no 1º ano do Liceu, quando cerca das 12h30, coincidindo com a saída do liceu, a cidade foi varrida de uma forma inacreditável.
Uma das vitimas mortais era aluna do 7º ano do liceu, e por incrível que pareça, as saias que trazia vestidas funcionaram como se de um para-quedas se tratasse elevando-a ao ar, por vários metros, e na queda acabou por não resistir.
Enfim memórias, que ficaram para o resto da vida.......


----------



## Geiras (31 Mai 2011 às 19:21)

zejorge disse:


> Olá boa tarde
> 
> Pois é, eu sou uma das testemunhas deste "tufão" em Castelo Branco. Estava a estudar no 1º ano do Liceu, quando cerca das 12h30, coincidindo com a saída do liceu, a cidade foi varrida de uma forma inacreditável.
> Uma das vitimas mortais era aluna do 7º ano do liceu, e por incrível que pareça, as saias que trazia vestidas funcionaram como se de um para-quedas se tratasse elevando-a ao ar, por vários metros, e na queda acabou por não resistir.
> Enfim memórias, que ficaram para o resto da vida.......



Um familiar meu disse-me que uma rapariga foi mandada pelo vento contra aquele tipo de grades com uns ferros pontiagudos, sabe se é verdade?


----------



## zejorge (1 Jun 2011 às 14:53)

Boa tarde

Muito sinceramente, não sei se na queda, ela foi atirada contra grades, mas atendendo ao dramatismo da cena, é um pormenor de somenos importância.


----------



## Albifriorento (5 Jun 2011 às 17:43)

Eu já não sou deste tempo... 

Mas sempre ouvi dizer que umas ruínas que estão ao funda da Rua J.A. Morão (tanto quanto sei era uma pequena fábrica de corte de mármores) foi destruída durante este evento... Se houver alguém que possa confirmar isso...

A ver se coloco algumas Fotos... A confirmar-se serão provavelmente os últimos vestígios deste desastroso evento.

E obrigado pelas fotos, é sempre um prazer ver fotos antigas da minha cidade.


----------



## Norther (7 Jun 2011 às 00:21)

impressionantes imagens, não fazia a minima ideia que tinha ocorrido tal tempestade, um tornado F3 em Portugal!!!


----------



## fsl (8 Jun 2011 às 12:08)

Embora na Imprensa da época tenha visto algumas fotos, estas são bastante sugestivas da dimensão do Tornado.Parabens.
Na altura já tinha saido de Castelo Branco há dois anos,depois de lá ter feito  o 7º Ano no Liceu Nuno Alvares. 
Tudo o que respeita a Castelo Branco me diz muito.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2012 às 19:08)

Mário Barros disse:


>



Ainda pela vila de Queluz (época) mais uma foto dos estragos no palácio.


----------

